# Bin total verwirrt ;))



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Eigentlich ein Test, aber auch ein Kommentar. 
Je mehr ich im Inet über Teiche lese, so verwirrter
werde ich. Viele verschiedene Meinungen, Erfahrungen 
etc. müssen gefiltert werden.
Mir schwirrt der Kopf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Verwirrt ?*

Hallo Hilde,

warum verwirrt ? Ist es nicht wie im richtigen Leben ? Je mehr Leute du fragst, desto mehr antworten bekommst du ..... iss voll normal .... allerdings klingt das nicht überzeugend,was du gelesen hast, wie es mir scheint .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Zum Thema verwirrt*

Hallo Tommi,
tja, wie im richtigen Leben. 
Ob ich das Richtige oder was falsches gelesen habe, 
wird sich sicherlich erst hinterher herausstellen. 
Filteranlage ja oder nein 
Bachlauf - einer empfiehlt ihn zwecks Wasserreinigung,
der andere lehnt ihn ab wegen Schädigung der Organismen
etc. im Wasser. 
Pflanzen-Filterbecken werden empfohlen, haben aber auch
mit einem Umwälzen des Wasser bzw. pumpen zu tun.
In meinen Fachbüchern steht viel, was hier im Forum durch
die Experten abgelehnt wird. 
Ich glaube, wenn ich nicht bald die Schaufel in die Hand nehme,
lese ich nächstes Jahr noch ohne das optimale für mich und 
meinen zukünftigen Teich zu finden.
Viele Grüße vom Niederrhein
Hilde


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Bücher ?*

Hallo Hilde,

vor 7 Jahren habe ich mir 5 Teichbücher gekauft,nach einigen Monaten
habe ich sie VERBRANNT.

Es gibt wenige sehr gute,gute,weniger gute,schlechte und  sehr schlechte
Teichbücher.

Bei einigen Teichbüchern bezweifle ich ob der Autor einen Teich hat.
Ich vermute daß einiges aus anderen Büchern abgeschrieben wurde,
und das noch schlecht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Re*

Hallo Hilde,

daß ist doch mal eine Aussage .... wie du auch schon festgestellt hast, gewisse "angebliche" Fachbücher ... die kannst du meistens in den Müll schmeissen, soviele Möglichkieten und Gegebenheiten kann man in einem Buch garnicht aufführen ... von daher ... in Praxis in einem Forum am besten nachhören, wie die Leude das gemacht habe .... und das,was dich persönlich am meisten überzeugt, so würde ich des machen ...

Auf jeden Fall hast du schonmal das gemacht, was viele nicht tun : Vorher lesen und dann erst buddeln. Das hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil, nämlich du bist ,wen nalles klar ist viel schneller und effektiver.

Es ist richtig lt. Herr Stanjek,daß Pumpen Kleinstlebewesen im gewissen Maß abtöten ...

Sag doch einfach, was dir vorschwebt und ich denke. Im Forum gibt es eine Lösung dafür.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Hilde,

auch auf mich wirkte das anfangs ausserordentlich verwirrend. So viele sich widersprechende Meinungen, teils einleuchtende, teils skeptisch stimmende Ratschläge. Nur:

Es hilft nicht, einfach mit dem Buddeln anzufangen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass vieles auf sehr teure Weise schief geht, ist sehr hoch. Man ist also gezwungen, sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Und dafür sind die vielen verschiedenen Richtungen sehr gut.

Versuche zu unterscheiden: Was steckt dahinter ? Wer will Geschäfte machen ? Wem nützt die Meinung (cui bono) ? 

Versuche zu verstehen, welche Mechanismen wirken: Wer immer nur behauptet, DASS etwas wie behauptet ist, aber auch auf Nachfrage nicht klar antwortet, WARUM etwas so ist - hat entweder etwas zu verbergen oder bewegt sich auf dem Gebiet der Mythen und Sagen. Die meisten Zusammenhänge in Teichen sind sehr plastisch und einleuchtend.

Versuche auszusortieren, was einfach nur abgeschrieben ist: Viele Dinge liest man nur deshalb so oft, weil einer sie vom anderen übernimmt. Man merkt das an den vielen kleinen Ungenauigkeiten und dem immer verwascheneren Inhalt. Vor allem lerne, Wertungen von Fakten zu unterscheiden: Wertungen gleich ignorieren, Fakten überprüfen.

Vor allem aber muss man wissen, dass Gartenteich nicht gleich Gartenteich ist - man muss zu unterscheiden versuchen: Wer einen der Natur so weit wie möglich angenäherten Gartenteich will wie Herr Stanjek, der akzeptiert selbstverständlich keine Fische im Teich, der verdammt alle nicht heimischen Pflanzen, der hat auch weder Pumpe noch Filter (die er ja auch gar nicht braucht). Ist so ähnlich wie bei den Vegetariern: Es gibt verschiedene Härtegrade  . Wer einen kleinen Fertigteich sein Eigen nennt, weiss in der Regel, dass er massiv eingreifen muss (und sei es nur, dass er die Fische im Haus überwintert). Der Besitzer eines Koiteiches ist weder an einem Gartenteich noch an einer funktionierenden Wasserbiologie interessiert: Er betreibt nämlich eine Technik, die die natürlichen Mechanismen aushebelt. Eigentümer eines Schwimmteiches hingegen mögen sehr wohl Teichatmosphäre - aber nur ein bisschen: Am Rand nämlich. In der Mitte soll die Bahn frei sein zum Schwimmen und der Boden soll auch nicht modderig sein, sondern schön sandig, aber sauber. Fische würden sowieso stören, aber auch anderes, was schwimmt, krabbelt oder gar saugt. Und jetzt kommt der Gag: Keiner dieser Vertreter sagt dazu, dass sich seine Meinung nur auf seinen Teichtyp bezieht, denn selbstverständlich ist der eigene Teich der einzig wahre. Und schon ist die grösste Verwirrung da.

Jeder (künftige) Teichbesitzer muss sich also entscheiden und muss seine eigene Meinung bilden. Und das ist auch gut so, wie ich finde. Du darfst nur nie, nie, nie versuchen, die reine, alleinige, absolute Wahrheit zu finden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Verwirrung*

Hallo zusammen,
erst einmal danke für die vielen Infos und aufmunternden Worte. Ich lese schon einige Zeit Bücher zum Thema Wassergärten, Gartenteiche etc. Alle mit schönen Bildern. )
Seit einigen Tagen habe ich mich aber hingesetzt und bin mal im Internet in die Tiefen gestiegen und so auch bei diesem Forum angekommen. 
Bevor ich jetzt natürlich blindwütig losbuddel, werde ich erst einmal weiter lesen, Informationen sammeln und sehen, wie und was für mich am besten ist. Wenn ich alles für mich beisammen habe, werde ich sicherlich auch mal die eine oder andere Frage in diesem Forum stellen, wenn ich das Thema hier nicht schon finde.
Geplant habe ich einen relativ kleinen Teich von ca. 4,0 m Länge, ca. 2,0 bis 2,5 m Breite und eine vernünftige Tiefe für den Fischbesatz. Zusätzlich wäre ein seichter Bachlauf, endend in einem Pflanzen-Filter-Becken super. Es soll ein kleiner Naturteich werden - mit Fische! -. ) Aber nur einheimische Fische wie __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge + __ Muscheln.
Aber wie gesagt, noch bin ich mit den 'Informationen sammeln' nicht so weit.
Viele Grüße
Hilde


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Löblich*

Hallo Hilde,

das ist eine sehr weise Entscheidung.

Allerdings gleich der erste Einwand .... wenn du Fische willst und diese im Teich überwintern sollen ,wirst ein kleines Problem kriegen ... deien Wände könnten bei diesen Abmassen etwas zu schräg werden, ergo ... die Fläche an der tiefsten Stelle zu klein.

Du könntest ja mal durch aufzeichnen rechnerisch ermitteln, wie schräg deine Wände werden ... das ist wichtig für den Winter und die Bepflanzung, nur mal so als Tip bei deinen Überlegungen ....

... gerne sind wir alle hier bereit, wenn du Fragen haben solltest, diese schnellstmöglich zu beantworten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Hilde,

nun wird es an der Zeit, dass der Mod diesen interessanten Thread einmal in eine andere Rubrik verschiebt (oder Du machst einfach einen neuen auf).

Das Problem bei Fischen im Naturteich ist eben, dass Fische alles, was darin lebt, nur unter einem einzigen Aspekt sehen: Futter. Fische und Artenvielfalt - das beisst sich eben leicht. Richtige "Friedfische" gibt es unter diesem Aspekt kaum (das aber habe ich auch nur bei Herrn Stanjek gelesen, leuchtet mir aber ein). __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln sollten aber auch in einem naturnahen Teich keine Katastrophe sein. Du solltest nur wissen: __ Muscheln vertragen kein glasklares Wasser, sie leben von den Algen.

Die Maße Deines Teiches sind ja schon ganz ordentlich, vor allem, wenn man den Bachlauf hinzurechnet. Du solltest einiges an Zeit aufwenden, um das Problem der Schrägen zu lösen: Bei nur 2,50 Metern Tiefe ist es ohne Tricks nicht möglich, in einigermassen flachem Winkel (30 bis 40 Grad) "auf Tiefe" zu kommen...  Eine Lösung ist da immer: Zwei Seiten steil machen und innerhalb der Folie mit Bruchgestein aufmauern (auf Lücke setzen und diese Lücken bepflanzen), zwei andere Seiten schräg halten. Einen "Filterteich" brauchst Du bei einem Naturteich nicht, da dieser voll bepflanzt ist. Der Teich IST zugleich ein Filterteich. Wenn Du das aber unter optischen Gesichtspunkten siehst, ist ein zweiter, kleiner Teich ohne Fische sehr reizvoll. 

Ich denke, Du bist auf dem besten Weg. Fragen ... jederzeit gerne.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Ach ja - irgendwie fühle ich mich mit Hilde etwas verwandt - ähnliche Pläne wie ich, ähnliche Größe wie ich - nur hast Du Hilde noch nicht angefangen gehabt so wie ich und ich sag Dir eines - es gibt nichts scheußlicheres, als hinterher Fehler auszubessern. Nimm Dir also wirklich schön Zeit und halte uns hier auf dem Laufenden, hätte ich das Forum vor meinem ersten (und zweiten .....) Spatenstich gefunden, ich hätte nicht so viele Probleme zu lösen gehabt, wie jetzt! Bin gespannt auf Deine Endlösung!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Thema Teich (was auch sonst )*

Hallo,
ich bin's nochmal. Also, erst einmal ein persönliches Danke an Tommi, Lothar und Stefan. Durch dieses Forum bin ich schon wieder in einer ganz anderen Richtung unterwegs und ich muss wohl einiges anders planen. Aber genau darum geht's ja hier. 

Tommi, deinen Einwand werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen und nochmals die genaue Lage des Teiches überdenken. Daran, dass alles viel zu steil wird, habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich möchte aber auf keinen Fall auf Fische verzichten. Auch wenn mich jemand für verrückt hält, aber ich genieße es abends nach dem stressigen Job, Training im Stall etc. am Teich zu sitzen und einfach nur die Tierkes zu beobachten. *flüster* Ich könnte stundenlang da rein gucken. 

Stefan, ich hatte extra nichts ins Forum zu den Themen direkt geschrieben, da dort ja vieles schon besprochen wurde. Sorry, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass einige ihre Fragen stellen ohne vorher im Forum zu lesen und so erscheint einiges doppelt. Und wirklich was zu sagen oder zu fragen hatte ich ja noch nicht. Aber das kommt!
Und was die Form des Teiches angeht, so muss ich sicher umdenken.
Die reine Wahrheit werde auch ich nicht finden, aber ich werde ein ganzes Stück schlauer an die Sache rangehen können.

Lothar, erst einmal fängt man mit den unzähligen Büchern und Zeitschriften an. Für einen Anfänger wird ja auch alles einfach und nachvollziehbar beschrieben und wunderschön bebildert. Ich könnte mittlerweile einen Buchladen aufmachen und einen Zeitschriftenstand nebendran. Liest man jedoch die Erfahrungen der Teichbesitzer, sieht alles gaaaaanz anders aus. Eigentlich fange ich jetzt erst einmal wieder bei fast 0 an. 

Aber es wird der Tag kommen, dann kann ich auch ein Foto senden von meinem schönen Teich. Es dauert nur halt noch ein wenig. 
Erst einmal versuche ich heraus zu finden, welche Fehler ich nicht machen sollte und dabei wird mir dieses Forum ganz sicher behilflich sein.

Viele Grüße in die Runde
und gute Nacht
Hilde


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Susanne schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - irgendwie fühle ich mich mit Hilde etwas verwandt - ähnliche Pläne wie ich, ähnliche Größe wie ich - nur hast Du Hilde noch nicht angefangen gehabt so wie ich und ich sag Dir eines - es gibt nichts scheußlicheres, als hinterher Fehler auszubessern. Nimm Dir also wirklich schön Zeit und halte uns hier auf dem Laufenden, hätte ich das Forum vor meinem ersten (und zweiten .....) Spatenstich gefunden, ich hätte nicht so viele Probleme zu lösen gehabt, wie jetzt! Bin gespannt auf Deine Endlösung!



Hallo Susanne,
ich hatte mit dem Anfang einfach nur Glück. Es war noch nicht die richtige Zeit dafür, sonst hätte ich meinen Spaten schon geschwungen. An den letzten schönen Tagen habe ich im Garten gesessen und die Lage gepeilt, vor allem die Sonneneinflüsse. Dann habe ich erst einmal hohe Pflanzen wie Bambus etc. besorgt, um für Schatten zu sorgen. Der hält sich aber auch erst einmal im Kübel. Und so verging die Zeit und ich fand dieses Forum hier. Aber ich denke, einige Probleme muss auch ich noch lösen. Auf das Ergebnis bin ich selber sehr gespannt aber auch schon ein schönes Stück weiter. Ich habe allerdings nur beschränkte Möglichkeiten durch meinen Atriumgarten und mein Hund sowie die vier Katzen möchten ja auch noch ein Stück Wiese haben. Aber auf wasser im Garten möchte ich nicht verzichten und irgendwie wird es funktionieren.
Viele Grüße
Hilde


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

Ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen Hilde!

Wenn Du Katzen hast solltest Du vermehrungsfreudige Fische halten   

Ich werde nächsten Dienstag voraussichtlich mein Vlies und meine Folie in mein 3x5 m-Loch bringen - da bin ich auch äußerst gespannt drauf ;-)

Mit dem Buddeln hab ich früher angefangen - als es noch schön frisch war und man beim Arbeiten noch nicht so schwitzen mußte   

Wir freuen uns auf die ersten Fotos!

Grüßle Susanne

P.S. Was hast Du für einen Bambus gekauft? Sowas such ich auch noch - allerdings werden die ja 2 Meter hoch - oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo Susanne!

> Wenn Du Katzen hast solltest Du vermehrungsfreudige Fische halten   

Ich habe vier aber auch schon einen Plan, wie ich sie vom Wasser relativ gut fernhalten kann.

> Ich werde nächsten Dienstag voraussichtlich mein Vlies und meine Folie 

Davon bin ich wohl noch weit entfernt. Habe heute Vormittag mal wieder viel gelesen, Notizen gemacht und sie wieder nach dem weiterlesen auf anderen Seiten gestrichen. 

> Wir freuen uns auf die ersten Fotos!

Ich werde meine Aktionen auf jeden Fall mal festhalten. 

> Was hast Du für einen Bambus gekauft? Sowas such ich auch noch - allerdings werden die ja 2 Meter hoch - oder?[/quote]

Ich habe eine kleinwüchsige Sorte gekauft. Wird so ca. 1,50 m hoch und kann in Kübel gesetzt werden.  Den Tip habe ich bei eBay gefunden und bin anschließend in eine große Gärtnerei gefahren. Den Kübel werde ich dann auch eingraben, damit der Bambus nicht zu sehr wurzelt und sich zu sehr ausbreitet.

Dann viel Erfolg beim Verlegen der Folie.

Viele Grüße
Hilde


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo Hilde,

muß mal ganz breit    - hab heute vormittag auch wieder viel gelesen und die Folie muß wohl noch etwas warten     ist auch zu schlimm - ich glaube, ich werde nie fertig werden  :twisted: 

Ich glaube die Katenideen wären hier durchaus willkommen .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

da irrst Du Dich zum Glück ! Bambus gibt es in Höhen von Rasenhöhe (Schnitt 1 x jährlich, habe ich gelesen) bis 16 Meter. Wichtig ist auch die Frage, ob horstbildend oder wuchernd. Am Teich sind die horstbildenden Sorten angesagt. Interessieren Dich kleinere Sorten ? Leider habe ich mein schlaues Bambus-Buch daheim. Ich würde es ja sehr empfehlen - ist aber leider in feindlichem Ausländisch geschrieben (frz.).

Übrigens lässt sich Bambus auch relativ einfach und sicher wieder entfernen: Alle frischen Triebe und Sprosse auf einmal abschneiden, und zwar möglichst tief. Alle dann kommenden Neuaustriebe möglichst frühzeitig abschneiden. Zweimaliges Abschneiden reicht meist bereits. 

Einziger Nachteil von Bambus: Er ist teuer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

